# Insurance



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

What do most tt owners do for insurance? We were given a brochure for (aon) does anyone know anything on them.

I know i saw this question before but cant remember for the life of me. Is it safe to run fridge on gas while in tow?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

macfish said:


> What do most tt owners do for insurance? We were given a brochure for (aon) does anyone know anything on them.
> 
> I know i saw this question before but cant remember for the life of me. Is it safe to run fridge on gas while in tow?
> [snapback]74769[/snapback]​


We just called our auto insurance, met life and I want to say it's $120 a year to cover the TT don't know what aon is. As for you question on the fridge I sure hope so cause I've been running ours every trip.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ditto...

Except we have State Farm.

We run the propane while travelling.

Just shut fridge off when refueling the tow vehicle......don't want any source of igniting the fuel fumes!!!

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

USAA = 127.00 but I got full coverage and tow and if the tire goes flat they change it while I sit in the truck...

yes its safe --

and I know you are suppose to turn it off when you are refueling but I never do -- and in all the research I have done on the subject I have not been able to find one single case of a trailer propane refridge starting a fire at a gas station....

but i am not advocating unsafe acts -- just stating a statistic..... only takes a minute to turn it off and then back on... so be safe ...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> USAA = 127.00 but I got full coverage
> [snapback]74776[/snapback]​


Ditto on the USAA (automobile) - full coverage, about $130.00 a year.

I run the fridge on long trips and turn it off, when I remember, for the short trips. It's never been a problem either way. I think the chances of my fridge kicking on and starting fumes on fire at the pump are much less than the fire starting from the guy pumping the gas with the cigarette dangling from his mouth.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I just added it to my allstate policy, same $120 per year


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's illegal to roll with your propane valve open in California, but I've been known to do it anyway.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Been with AON for 3 years, good service, and great coverage. Look on their website and see what the difference between most auto insurance and what they offer is. Its very significant for good RV coverage. Disappearing deductibles and Total Loss Replacement.

AON Website


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We have a State Farm Policy that is around $100.00 for the year.

I do not run with propane on. However, I have been called "Safety Pup" in the past.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I fire mine up the day before I leave and don't turn it off until I unpack. Of course it automatically switches to ac when appropriate. But I diesel so I don't worry about the fumes while refueling. Most pumps are a long way away from the gas pumps. I usually don't even turn the truck off while fueling.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

We just added the OB to our auto Ins policy. About the same as others have mentioned. We don't run with propane valve open. It seems that I have seen somewhere that it is illegal in a lot of states.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Been with AON for two years. Had been covered under my car insurance & found out it really didn't cover much. With the AON policy we have total relacement cost coverage for 10 years. Also has liability coverage in case someone gets hurt while in or on the unit. (Similar to homeowner's insurance). It's about $250. per year as I recall. I'd do some serious comparison shopping on the coverages you get.

We don't travel with the propane on. Just never felt it was safe. We just cool the frig down real well before leaving. We haven't gone anywhere further than a couple hours & everything stays very cool for that amount of time. I addition, we don't haul a lot of fresh food with us. We buy wherever we go.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

aantolik said:


> Been with AON for two years. Had been covered under my car insurance & found out it really didn't cover much. With the AON policy we have total relacement cost coverage for 10 years. Also has liability coverage in case someone gets hurt while in or on the unit. (Similar to homeowner's insurance). It's about $250. per year as I recall. I'd do some serious comparison shopping on the coverages you get.


I'm not familiar with AON, but I would also highly recommend going with a RV specialty insurance that gives you total replacement coverage (as opposed to current value which most non-RV insurances will provide). RV specialty insurance costs more than adding your trailer on to your homeowners or auto insurance, but covers a LOT more too - towing for trailer and RV if needed, total replacement of a destroyed RV in the first 5-10 years (depending on company), etc. I have my policy through Foremost Insurance. I can tell you from personal experience they really cover what their website says they do.














http://www.foremost.com/products/rv/travel_trailer.htm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our is on my Farmers policy and runs $89 a year.

If I'm traveling under 3 hours I leave the propane/frig off...anything over that I will turn it on.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

We added our TT to our Farmers TV auto policy it has full coverage and road side ass.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

It would have been cheaper for us to go with anyone except AON. They proved to be the most expensive but the TOTAL REPLACEMENT!! is worth its weight in Gold. We won't be making any real big payments on this for the next few years. Not only that we got the trailer at such a good price the replacement value based on what we paid for would not get us the same thing.

They not only offer road side assistance but they will tow it, fix it, and put you up in a hotel for up to 7 days. Then you have the 10 year total replacement then after that you get actual value. I am actually going to change my boat insurance this year and get the same setup. Its more important on the boat because I know the actual value with depreciation is probably lower than what I still owe. So I want to make sure I get total replacement. Call AON and find out what all they offer its a little more expensive but the peace of mind is well worth it in my opinion. I figure why pay good money on a TT then skimp on the insurance coverage.


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

specialcampers said:


> We added our TT to our Farmers TV auto policy it has full coverage and road side ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very interesting policy enhancement.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I have State Farm but I think it's time to look elsewhere. I'm considering Foremost. My State farm Policy is $450/year.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

specialcampers said:


> We added our TT to our Farmers TV auto policy it has full coverage and road side ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...that is some coverage I don't think my wife will allow me to purchase..


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> specialcampers said:
> 
> 
> > We added our TT to ourÂ Farmers TV auto policy it has full coverage and road side ass.
> ...










Mine either Jim.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Uh...that is some coverage I don't think my wife will allow me to purchase


but it sure would be fun.....at least for a little while......









I'm sorry Lord, that was just wrong of me to think that.....(in my best Larry the Cable Guy imitation)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just tried an estimate from Foremost and it was 508 a year.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > specialcampers said:
> ...


Sure would take the edge off those long drives though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Contacts. We need to know how to get that coverage.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I caled aon and they quoted me a price of 250 a year. One problem ive been waiting on a email from them with all the facts i hope this is not how they handle claims.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

macfish, give them another call. I haven't used any services via email, just phone and fax and they've always been quick. Somehow we managed to leave our Outback policy open after we sold it, called them and within a week had a reply letter and will be sending a refund check out.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

macfish said:


> I caled aon and they quoted me a price of 250 a year. One problem ive been waiting on a email from them with all the facts i hope this is not how they handle claims.
> [snapback]75366[/snapback]​


You can also contact National Intersate Insurance Co in Richfield Ohio. They are an agent for AON. You can e-mail to [email protected] or phone them at 330.659.8900 or 1.800.929.1500.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

National is the the name that aon quoted me through. I sent a email to aon just in case they wrote my email down wrong. like i said before i hope this is not a sign of how they handle claims ( hope i never need to file 1)

Thanks jerry


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

As an insurance agent in Michigan, it makes me really worried to see that most of the replies to this thread have been by members that added their TT to their auto policy







. Not to preach, but let me just say this. As with everything in life, you get what you pay for! Now I am sure that some of you have your OB paid off, or only financed for a couple of years, but I am also sure that some financed for even longer, say 10 years. The ACV (actual cash value) of TT in general drops as fast, or even faster than an automobile. That means, if you financed your TT for 10 - 15 years, and "total" it out after 5, you are not going to get anywhere close to what you still owe on it. All automobile policies are written this way, with ACV. Now if you get a policy specifically written for a TT, it will be a little more expensive, yet will have a LOT more coverage. Usually a TT specific policy is written with some form of "replacement cost" coverage. Foremost for example, gives you 5 years total replacement, and the next five years will pay you what you paid for your TT if it is totaled. That means that for 10 years, you are guaranteed not to end up paying on a TT that is sitting in the scrap yard! The other coverage that is built into a TT policy is coverage for contents. You select the limit, but what it does is cover all of the "stuff" you have in your TT. On an auto policy, there isn't coverage. You would have to file a seperate claim on your homeowners policy for your contents. Now you have 2 claims, and 2 deductibles to have to pay. As most homeowners have an average of $500 deductible, that is a lot of stuff to have damaged to get above that!

Now if I was buying a used, and relatively inexpensive TT and paying cash, maybe I would consider just adding to the home or auto policy for $100/yr. But if I have what equates to a 2nd mortgage on one, I am going to make sure that it is covered for all that I possible can.

I am sorry that this post ran long, but I would hate to have any fellow Outbackers get stuck on a claim because their insurance agent failed to mention the different options that are out there for insuring them! action 
Bill


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wakeman 77 said:


> I'm actually a Farmers Agent & you can normally just endorse it to the vehicle your pulling it with & your Liability is automatically covered and the Comp & Coll(Full Coverage) is endorsed to your trailer for just pennies on the doller.
> 
> Wakeman
> [snapback]75545[/snapback]​


I agree, it can be done this way, but in the event of a loss it will be paid ACV, will it not? IF someone told me otherwise, I would have to have them put it in writing for me. I can't tell from your sig where you are at, but at least in Michigan your auto insurance policy will not cover personal items unless they are PERMANTLY mounted in the vehicle. Therfore, that would be another claim, and another deductible.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Not going to believe this but aon finally sent me a email with a quote, one problem it was for a person in california and a motor home. i dont know if i have patients for these clowns


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Isn't it interesting that we have two insurance agents who disagree on what type of coverage one should have. I guess that's why we end up going to attorney's (who can't agree and then we end up going to court, with the outcome in higher rates).







I'd opt for the replacement value coverage over actual cash value even for the extra money


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

State Farm with our car and homeowners here.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

action I just got a quote from Foremost for coverage on the 27RSDS. The rate for Michigan with a $250 deductible and total replacement coverage is $360 for one year. $750 deductible would drop the rate to $310. From past experience with Foremost, after the first year of coverage, if you have no claims, they will offer you a 3 year rate at a reduced price. I'm sure I could add the trailer to my auto insurance for less money, but having the total replacement coverage vs. actual cash value is worth the extra expense for me. Especially so when you consider that the trailer literally loses value as soon as you pull it off the dealers lot.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I've called all the major players and found it cheapest to add to my auto policy at around $250/yr but it does not have full replacement, personal effects, or disappearing deductibles. Progressive, AON, and Foremost wanted from $350 to $450 / yr respectively. GMAC wanted about that much for only 6 months. I'm in AZ where insurance runs high but this seems quite a bit more than I'm reading here.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> ...I would also highly recommend going with a RV specialty insurance that gives you total replacement coverage (as opposed to current value which most non-RV insurances will provide).Â RV specialty insurance costs more than adding your trailer on to your homeowners or auto insurance, but covers a LOT more too [snapback]74897[/snapback]​


Ditto. We use Progressive for our RV specialty insurance.

I did a LOT of research on this when we bought Larry. I determined that the auto policy add-ons just don't cover enough on the RV. Yes, the specialty policies are about twice the auto policies ... but if our trailer is ever totalled we get back the purchase price of a brand new trailer. This coverage is for the first 5 years of the policy. In years 6+, we get a check for the price we paid for the trailer ... not pro-rated by the way.

Oh, and it is much easier to total a trailer than a car. Cars are much more repairable.

We've had a few threads on this subject in the past. You might want to do a search on "insurance".

You can NOT compare the price of an auto policy add-on to an RV policy ... they are apples and oranges.

Ed


----------



## Tahoe101 (Feb 10, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Moosegut said:
> ...


USAA for us at about 100/yr but will look into AON. My husband said he would pay extra for the above coverage!!!


----------

